# [´solved]vmware server console remote zugriff geht nicht!

## skydoom

Hallo,

vmware-server ist installiert und konfiguriert. Da ich auf dem Rechner wo dieser installiert ist keine grafische Oberfläche habe und will bin ich drauf angewiesen die VM's von einem anderen Rechner zu verwalten.

Versuche ich mich mit vmware-server-console (windows) am server anzumelden passiert erstmal gar nichts, nach einer Weile erscheint das hier:

```
There was a problem connecting:

Connection terminated by server, C:/ob/bora-91891/pompeii2005/bora/lib/connect/authdConnection.c:886 ret 0 err 0
```

In der /var/log/messages steht:

```
Jul 11 15:06:03 server xinetd[28621]: FAIL: vmware-authd address from=192.168.1.5

Jul 11 15:06:03 server xinetd[13425]: START: vmware-authd pid=28621 from=192.168.1.5

Jul 11 15:06:03 server xinetd[13425]: EXIT: vmware-authd status=0 pid=28621 duration=0(sec)

```

eine suche bei google ergab sehr wenig...

meine änderungen bisher:

/etc/xinetd.conf

```
defaults

{

# The next two items are intended to be a quick access place to

# temporarily enable or disable services.

#

#       enabled         =

#       disabled        =

# Define general logging characteristics.

        log_type        = SYSLOG daemon info

        log_on_failure  = HOST

        log_on_success  = PID HOST DURATION EXIT

# Define access restriction defaults

#

#       no_access       =

[color=red]        only_from       = 192.168.1.5[/color]

#       max_load        = 0

        cps             = 50 10

        instances       = 50

        per_source      = 10

# Address and networking defaults

#

#       bind            =

#       mdns            = yes

        v6only          = no

# setup environmental attributes

#

#       passenv         =

        groups          = yes

        umask           = 002

# Generally, banners are not used. This sets up their global defaults

#

#       banner          =

#       banner_fail     =

#       banner_success  =

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

/etc/xinetd.d/vmware-authd:

```
service vmware-authd

{

[color=red]    only_from = 192.168.1.5

    flags = NOLIBWRAP[/color]

    disable         = no

    port            = 902

    socket_type     = stream

    protocol        = tcp

    wait            = no

    user            = root

    server          = /opt/vmware/server/sbin/vmware-authd

    type            = unlisted

}

```

alle änderungen habe ich entsprechend der google-ergebnisse gemacht!

woran kanns liegen?

grüße

dennisLast edited by skydoom on Sun Jul 12, 2009 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Welche Version von VMWare hast du denn im Einsatz?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## skydoom

```

*  app-emulation/vmware-server

      Latest version available: 1.0.9.156507

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9.156507

      Size of files: 104,724 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.vmware.com/

      Description:   VMware Server for Linux

      License:       vmware

```

ich hab mir überlegt die 2.0 zu installieren, die hat ja ein webinterface...

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ändere doch mal bitte den Port von 902 auf 904. Ich hatte ziemlich oft Probleme mit dem Standardport bei 1.0.x

MfG. Stefan

----------

## skydoom

hab es geändert, selbes problem. Langsam werd ich wahnsinnig...

----------

## 69719

Entferne mal das only_from aus den Files oder änder es auf

```

only_from = 127.0.0.1

only_from = 192.168.1.0/24

```

----------

## skydoom

oh, welch wunder, es geht  :Smile:  ich danke vielmals!!

Aber die Frage die sich mir stellt, inwiefern unterscheidet sich:

only_from = 127.0.0.1

only_from = 192.168.1.0/24

von 

only_from = 192.168.1.5

?

grüße

dennis

----------

## 69719

Dann können auch Programme die über den dns eintrag localhost (127.0.0.1) und die IP's von 192.168.1.1 bis 192.168.1.254 auf die entsprechende xinetd daemons eine verbindung erhalten.

----------

